# NO MORE 16GB MODELS AVAILABLE!



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

JUST SAW AN ARTICLE THAT SAID GOOGLE ISNT TAKING ANYMORE ORDERS FOR THE 16GB NEXUS 7. KINDA STINKS BECAUSE I HAVENT EVEN GOT MINE YET OR BEEN CHARGED FOR MY PRE ORDER.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

LINK?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

IS YOUR SHIFT KEY BROKEN? CAPS LOCK KEY STUCK? WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT ME??? WHAT DID I DO???


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/5928066/googles-stopped-selling-16gb-nexus-7-tablets-because-its-too-popular


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.androidauthority.com/16gb-nexus-7-completely-out-stock-google-stops-taking-orders-102542/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> JUST SAW AN ARTICLE THAT SAID GOOGLE ISNT TAKING ANYMORE ORDERS FOR THE 16GB NEXUS 7. KINDA STINKS BECAUSE I HAVENT EVEN GOT MINE YET OR BEEN CHARGED FOR MY PRE ORDER.


Just until they make more or a rev 2 version with less problems or what not

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Google sold out. That's all. They didn't stop making the 16gb model.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I THINK YOU'RE LOOKING FOR THE KEY TO THE LEFT OF THE "A" KEY.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

got my 8gb within a day of ordering from play store.. y'all jelly? the amazingness of this tablet is more than enough to make up for no SD slot and 8gb internal, I'll have mine now instead of waiting and just deal lol

sent via Rootz app using my Nexus Prime


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

\/









Sent from my 16GB Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

